# Greens mower vs slope concerns



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a pretty significant slope in my back yard. I really want to get a greens mower vs McLane/tru-cut style, but I'm worried it will slip on the hill any thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think you would have any trouble with a greens mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably be looking for a 26" unit with that much area.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Okay. Great to hear. Yeah, I'm looking to get a 1600 since the back yard is so big, so just didn't want to invest that much money if I wouldn't be able to use it in the back. It's hard to explain the slope, and I'm not positive the picture shows the severity, but hopefully it can be done. The dimpled drum on a 1600 should help some right?

I'm so sick of rotary circles. I just wanna dive down the reel low rabbit hole!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Beautiful lawn! I think a greensmower would take that to the next level, and should be fine with that slope!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Beautiful lawn! I think a greensmower would take that to the next level, and should be fine with that slope!


Thanks! I've done the best I can with the rotary. Kept it around 1.5" last season. I agree that a greensmower would take it up a notch, or down I guess haha


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful lawn! I think a greensmower would take that to the next level, and should be fine with that slope!
> ...


Start a journal if you get a reel mower. Would love to watch the transition. I plan on doing a section only in my back yard that's mowed at 0.5" and the rest around it will be a 1.5" to get that fairway and greeens look.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@Austinite I was just looking through the journals. I plan to start one up soon. I like the idea of the journals.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

@Austinite I have a 16,000 sq ft lawn with a good amount slope on the entire lawn. I am currently using a riding lower and maintain around 2 to 2.5" HOC. I'm wanting to get a greens mower and do the front lawn, one side, and the back that would be a total of 8,000 sq ft. The other side year is one that no one really years and I would need to topdress with sand probably 10 times to get it smooth - so going to focus on the other areas that are visual. Like you mentioned, I'm thinking it would look like a golf course where greens mower and the rotary mowed sections connect.

Does anyone else do this in their lawn? Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> I have a pretty significant slope in my back yard. I really want to get a greens mower vs McLane/tru-cut style, but I'm worried it will slip on the hill any thoughts?
> 
> @Brackin4au
> I live close to you ( 8 miles ) and would be happy to bring my Greensmaster and my Mclane over to try them both out on the hill. Send me a PM when its good for you. I


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pretty significant slope in my back yard. I really want to get a greens mower vs McLane/tru-cut style, but I'm worried it will slip on the hill any thoughts?
> ...


Awesome. That would be great. Sending PM now. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A greens mower will handle that grade. However, your height of cut cannot be higher than 0.4. Setting a greensmower above that on hills will cause the mower to become back heavy degrading cutting performance. The mower will also slide on its rollers at that point as well.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Very cool. :thumbsup:


+1 - @Brackin4au please let us know how they handle the slopes.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> A greens mower will handle that grade. However, your height of cut cannot be higher than 0.4. Setting a greensmower above that on hills will cause the mower to become back heavy degrading cutting performance. The mower will also slide on its rollers at that point as well.


Would cutting it higher than 0.4, but at and angle or horizontal not make it easier?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool. :thumbsup:
> ...


I'm not sure when @Aawickham78 and I will be able to do it, as we have opposite work schedules. But whenever we do, I will let you know


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

That is a beautiful yard! I love your patio and fireplace, as well.

As someone who is fighting an ongoing drainage issue, how well does your yard drain with that bowl shape to it? I am trying to find a solution to my problem, so I'm geniuinely curious how yours performs.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

717driver said:


> That is a beautiful yard! I love your patio and fireplace, as well.
> 
> As someone who is fighting an ongoing drainage issue, how well does your yard drain with that bowl shape to it? I am trying to find a solution to my problem, so I'm geniuinely curious how yours performs.


Thanks, it's been a lot to keep up with using a 21" rotary mower ha. As far as drainage, the view you see in pics normally does fine. Slight issue right at the bottom of the slope (you can see a bit of brown there) where the grass just has a harder time due to staying slightly wetter there for longer periods after a big rain. I never really have any standing water there though. However, the opposite side of the house is where it gets bad.... I say bad, but it "drains" okay. It just takes longer. Any substantial rain and that side has a 5' wide creek running between my yard and the neighbors.







It makes its way out and to the street, just causes more stress on the grass. I still have some small bare patches on that side, after 2 full growing seasons since construction.





All in all, the water drains, it just takes longer than I would prefer at times ha. Those patches got filled with plugs from my back yard, and are doing much better. Hopefully this season I can get them filled in completely.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Stripes in that back yard are going to be so amazing!


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a toro flex 21 and i have a little slope in my front yard that it handles no problem. You just need to keep a little forward/downward pressure when going up the hill to keep it from becoming too back heavy and lifting the cutting unit. The flex units are built for putting greens with a lot of undulation.

That is a big beautiful yard. Get that thing into a journal so we can all ogle it.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Stripes in that back yard are going to be so amazing!


I think so too. I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Bradymco11 said:


> I have a toro flex 21 and i have a little slope in my front yard that it handles no problem. You just need to keep a little forward/downward pressure when going up the hill to keep it from becoming too back heavy and lifting the cutting unit. The flex units are built for putting greens with a lot of undulation.
> 
> That is a big beautiful yard. Get that thing into a journal so we can all ogle it.


That's what I was thinking, forward pressure and should do okay. Do you have to take your slope straight up and down? Or can you angle it too?

I'll definitely get a journal started this season. Probably sooner rather than later because I'm so tired of sitting around looking at dormant grass haha. Took a lot of soil samples Friday, just to have something to do ha.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I go down mine slow and up almost full throttle. Helps to be extra level though.

I think it holds hills okay but it will slide a little. It doesn't make mowing hills impossible.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I go down mine slow and up almost full throttle. Helps to be extra level though.
> 
> I think it holds hills okay but it will slide a little. It doesn't make mowing hills impossible.


 :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Dormant Bermuda is also slicker than when it's green. If it holds the slope now you'll be good to go once you actually need to use it.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Dormant Bermuda is also slicker than when it's green. If it holds the slope now you'll be good to go once you actually need to use it.


I was thinking the same thing. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Some angles are a little tougher to hold the line perfectly straight on the slope but you eventually get the hang of it. You definitely don't have to go straight up and down. Just don't be discouraged after your first couple mows with it. I thought I made a terrible mistake after my first couple mows with my greensmower but now I absolutely love it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bradymco11 said:


> .... Just don't be discouraged after your first couple mows with it. I thought I made a terrible mistake after my first couple mows with my greensmower but now I absolutely love it.


+1
The first few mows with a greensmower are rough.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

How big is your back yard? Looks like it may be big enough for a 60" triplex.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> How big is your back yard? Looks like it may be big enough for a 60" triplex.


It's around 16k based on a website I used a while back. I haven't gotten an actual tape measure out, but plan to, to help me with product application rates. I have definitely thought about a triplex, but it's very intimidating haha. Plus, I like the exercise. I have been mowing it with a 21" rotary. So a 26" will feel like a huge increase I think, once I get used to maneuvering it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You can measure area on google maps to get a decent estimate.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah I've used findlotsize.com. It's actually an app now. It's actually nearly 17k in the back.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

That's one hell of a ditch haha. I'm curious how well a greens mower will do.

Google earth is very accurate at measuring, within a couple of feet from what my actual measurements were


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Cory said:


> That's one hell of a ditch haha. I'm curious how well a greens mower will do.
> 
> Google earth is very accurate at measuring, within a couple of feet from what my actual measurements were


I'll try google earth too and see what it says.

Yeah I'm still pretty salty about the backyard 3 years later. When I purchased the lot in this subdivision, the entire .77acre lot was the same elevation as the highest point in the back yard. Unbeknownst to me, the developer wasn't actually finished making all the lots in the subdivision. I drove by a week after putting my deposit down and found my lot was now a bowl. Pissed was an understatement. I had quite a heated argument soon after with the owner of the building company. All in all, I'm okay with it now, because it's different and interesting... but I definitely would've preferred a flat lot like I initially thought I was getting.

Fun fact, during the argument he was steering me to "back out" with no penalties and full refund. I could tell that was fishy. Then afterward I talked to the actual contractor and agent for the subdivision, who were present during the argument, and they both confirmed that the owner was actually hoping I would back out, because he planned on selling that lot for significantly more than what we had already agree so on.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I think it looks pretty cool. It will look really good when you start reel mowing it sort and it starts looking like carpet. Although it's not as as large as yours I hateded my ditch for a while but it's grown on me. The flat, short, smooth grass makes it look so much better.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

FWIW, the greens at Streamsong Black have quite a bit more slope in a lot of areas. A flex unit should do this with 0 problems.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I legit thought this was a football field- looks great! I have the Toro 1600. You'll have no issues. It's tremendously heavy.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Cory said:


> I think it looks pretty cool. It will look really good when you start reel mowing it sort and it starts looking like carpet. Although it's not as as large as yours I hateded my ditch for a while but it's grown on me. The flat, short, smooth grass makes it look so much better.


I like the ditch in your hard too. I noticed it last year when I started following the forum. I agree, it looks really neat with short smooth turfgrass


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I legit thought this was a football field- looks great! I have the Toro 1600. You'll have no issues. It's tremendously heavy.
> 
> Thanks. Good to hear





viva_oldtrafford said:


> FWIW, the greens at Streamsong Black have quite a bit more slope in a lot of areas. A flex unit should do this with 0 problems.


That's some serious slope on a green. I'd have some fun on that course haha. Get my money's worth for sure haha.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pitch right into the back of it with some backspin!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@ox1574 i saw your post in another thread regarding concerns about slopes and greens mowers. Im glad you mentioned that because I was intending on updating this thread with results, but had forgotten. I had the same concerns when deciding to get a greens mower or not. This is the slope I have in my backyard (pics in original post). It's pretty significant, and the pictures aren't even as severe as it is in person. However, I took the plunge and got a JD260SL anyway. I'm happy to say it DOES handle the slope. These pictures are from before I got the greens mower, but I'm cutting today and will try and get some updates pics of use with the greens mower.

Couple things to add: I've tried several different ways of handling the slope so far...

1. Going straight vertical up the slope is possible, but it's tricky to keep enough forward pressure on the mower (to make sure and cut the grass at the crown of the hill) and keep enough downward pressure on the rear drum drive at the same time (to keep the mower propelling forward).

2. Going straight horizontal along the slope is also possible, but the weight of the mower makes it was to slide laterally (downhill) and it's exhausting trying to keep that heavy mower on a straight horizontal line.

3. The best way so far has been to cut on a diagonal. Easier to get up the hill, but not so horizontal as to have the mower wanting to slide.

One other thing to note. I've learned that getting up the slope is not really my main concern anymore. Getting back down is actually more of an issue at times. These mowers are powerful, and fully self propelled. I was previously using a toro personal pace mower, so if I slowed down, the mower slowed down. I got very used to that, and this greens mower is very different haha. If you have it in drive, it's going to go forward... period. So I'm having to relearn that, since I got so used to the personal pace system. So coming down the hill can be a little sketchy at times, if I'm not on a good diagonal line haha.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah that's good to hear and I already mow my back yard which has the slope at a diagonal, so that's a plus. Do people find any significant advantage from using a grooved front roller as opposed to smooth to help prevent sliding? I assume the bulk of the weight is in the center to rear so it probably doesn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a grooved roller on mine. I don't think it would be any different with smooth, in regards to traction though. I think the main difference in a smooth roller and a grooved roller is the aggressiveness of the cut. The grooved roller drops down into the grass a little more than a smooth roller would, and cuts a tad more off than a smooth roller would, set at the same HOC.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a hollow smoothed and a grooved weighted. The grooved does slide less but you need to pull up on the mowers handle to cut on uneven terrains to buffer the bumps.

The hollow one I have is so light that the mower will almost fall over with wind. And the grooved is a heavier counterbalance that has lines and it does leave impressions in the soil.

Going down my hill I'll power down and feather the clutch. The reels already engaged so I can just lean into it and kinda free wheel it. The FOC doesn't change when it's all chain and belts in gear.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@ox1574 here's some updated pics of the slope after a greens mower cut... still greening up, but I was surprised how much it striped today.. still recovering from last week's dethatching I did to the bottom level, but it should green up soon too









@Redtenchu I recall you thinking the backyard would look sweet with reel mower stripes... it's not fully green yet, but here's a start.. lol


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Brackin4au the stripes are mesmerizing man


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

A diamond pattern is going to look sick!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

J_nick said:


> @Brackin4au the stripes are mesmerizing man


Thanks. I've got to practice straighter lines. Not used to it being so prouncounced ha.



Redtenchu said:


> A diamond pattern is going to look sick!


I see what your doing... I'll work on that next ha. As it greens up, the mower seems to handle the hill better, so diamonds shouldn't be as tricky as I thought it might be originally... @j_nick was spot on about the dormant grass being slicker


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Saw this post earlier before I went out and did my first full run with my Toro GM1000 You see in the pic I have a pretty good slope, front and side yard. I agree that thing at full throttle will tear you down the hill and your wondering if your going to survive the fall at the bottom. I simply brought the throttle wayyyyyyy back engaged the drive, and it basically slowly drug itself down the slope. At the bottom and turn, I jack the throttle up, and let it pull itself up the slope. Seemed to work well and didn't leave any high spots etc.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@crzipilot If I play my cards right, I can get it in a comfortable spot to take it up and down the hill without having to move the throttle constantly. It definitely is a science to find the right throttle position though ha


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> @ox1574 here's some updated pics of the slope after a greens mower cut... still greening up, but I was surprised how much it striped today.. still recovering from last week's dethatching I did to the bottom level, but it should green up soon too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Lawn goals....


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> Wow! Lawn goals....


Thanks! It's a work in progress. But it's coming along nicely so far... I've had plenty of issues with getting my mower going well. This was the first full problem free mow I've had this year.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks awesome guys! Those stripes, @Brackin4au, are sick already! Can't wait for full green up to see what you can lay down.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

717driver said:


> Looks awesome guys! Those stripes, @Brackin4au, are sick already! Can't wait for full green up to see what you can lay down.


Thanks. I tried going at a 90 degree to those stripes today, and see if it would checkerboard. But it's cloudy, and the stripes just aren't green enough to see unless you are standing at the right angle. Oh well, right now I'm just trying to figure out all the directions I can get the mower to handle the hill, that way when it's good and green, I can get creative haha. I gotta get a lawn journal started soon so I'm not bombarding threads with pictures haha.


----------

